# sanding the ends square



## howsitwork (Mar 31, 2020)

Well hav8ng finally made and cut up some aluminite and pine cone blanks I needed to square the ends. Normally I use a razor sharp,counterbore but the contrast in density between the hard resin and soft cone material was a bit too much so , after applying CA/to the chipped out aare I decided t9 follow advice on here and sand the tube ends.

Using a V block and clamp to hold the rod works




Note I posed this photo afterwards using  a drill instead of the precision rods I used for the actual job. I could then , after checking out them on my 12” disc sander and sand them square to the tube.

thanks  for the ideas, now just got to resharpen everything and turn em.


----------



## Curly (Mar 31, 2020)

I assume you hold it against your mitre gauge on the sander's table?  Or does the clamp fit the mitre slot?


----------



## wolf creek knives (Mar 31, 2020)

Ingenious Ian.  Good job!


----------



## howsitwork (Mar 31, 2020)

Pete

yes I used the mitre gauge on the sander having checked with a few scrap bits of wood to ensure it ended up square to the disc.

I might make a dedicated holder that fits in the  mitre gauge slot for future use. Just wanted to say thanks to the people on here for the concept. If using a V block to hold the barrel,rods has been featured before then apologies . Was just pleased it worked so well. 

The photo was taken on top of my small router table, The disc sander has a large t slotted cast table which has to be set up to 90 each time. It also has dedicated dust extraction ( and needs it !)


----------



## Morse (Mar 31, 2020)

howsitwork said:


> Pete
> 
> yes I used the mitre gauge on the sander having checked with a few scrap bits of wood to ensure it ended up square to the disc.
> 
> ...


Hi. 
instead of using the clamp on the “V” block, I bought a couple of those super powerful magnets, either end of the block. That way I was able to use the sander guide inhindered and also checkedit was at right angles to the sanding surface.


----------



## Morse (Mar 31, 2020)

Photo attached.


----------



## howsitwork (Apr 1, 2020)

Dave

thats a brilliant idea and I have lots of those magnets! I used a spacer alongside the clamp to get it true but that’s even easier !

 Can I   suggest you add a sacrificial fence to your mitre  gauge though as support right upto the disc is very handy. Ply works well for this , although I have used some oak I had at the time


----------



## Morse (Apr 1, 2020)

howsitwork said:


> Dave
> 
> thats a brilliant idea and I have lots of those magnets! I used a spacer alongside the clamp to get it true but that’s even easier !
> 
> Can I   suggest you add a sacrificial fence to your mitre  gauge though as support right upto the disc is very handy. Ply works well for this , although I have used some oak I had at the time


Ian 
Nice idea. We evolve our ideas together. 
Thanks


----------

